
Why and How Capitalism Needs to Be Reformed [pdf] - kjw
https://www.economicprinciples.org/downloads/Why-and-How-Capitalism-Needs-To-Be-Reformed.pdf
======
petermcneeley
>Create private-public partnerships (including governments, philanthropists,
and companies) that would jointly vet and invest in double bottom line
projects that would be judged on the basis of their social and economic
performance results relative to clear metrics.

I think someone like Anand Giridharadas could probably detail why this is A.
the current status quo and B. probably not the best solution moving forward.

------
chalst
Good to have a story to the original PDF, but you should also post this link
on
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19582562](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19582562)

~~~
kjw
Thanks for the pointer; didn't realize he had posted part 1 separately
already. I have now posted links in the comments of that HN thread.

------
AnimalMuppet
This appears to be two papers in one. The first one is the one we saw
yesterday. The new content starts on page 15 (which is labeled "1").

------
kjw
Here is the same content in a new LinkedIn post --
[https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/why-how-capitalism-needs-
refo...](https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/why-how-capitalism-needs-reformed-
parts-1-2-ray-dalio/)

(Part 1 posted yesterday; thanks HN.)

------
mugwort13
"Redistribution of resources that will improve both the well-beings and the
productivities of the vast majority of people. " ... Um, has this guy ever had
a conversation with an average Joe from China? Me thinks not, based on this
statement.

